# Lexus IS500 Coupe?



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

iateyourcheese said:


> It will be a sales disaster if it comes with a 300 hp V8 while their IS350 makes 306 hp in the V6. Maybe some enthusiasts will understand the difference, but the average buyer will not.


Ahhhh. Agreed.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

The world can always use more V8 sports sedans. Even if they're 4000 lbs.



> Press shots of this vehicle have been available since April 2006 in magazines like Car Top (in their April issue that has been on sale since March). Here's a scan of the page.
> 
> For those of you that are not aware what Toyota has cooked up for us, here are the main specs of this IS500: a V8 (2UR-FSE) engine that develops 420bhp (at 5800rpm) and 550Nm of torque (at 3800rpm), 5.0L displacement, overall dimensions of 4665x1820x1435mm with a 2730mm wheelbase and a total weight of 1685kg.





















And this model is apparently trying to pay her way through dental school.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

Looks pretty much like...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

KU Ned said:


> Looks pretty much like...


Yep, two doors and four wheels.  I think the two coupes look less alike than the E90 and IS350.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Yep, two doors and four wheels.  I think the two coupes look less alike than the E90 and IS350.


Take away the silly exhaust on the Lexus and the crease that runs from the front wheel to the tail lights on the BMW and you have very similar cars. What is very similar is the "shoulder" line that runs up the hood and below the windows. It is abit more pronounced on the Lexus (more muscular look).


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> The world can always use more V8 sports sedans. Even if they're 4000 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see sh*t... :dunno:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

iateyourcheese said:


> It will be a sales disaster if it comes with a 300 hp V8 while their IS350 makes 306 hp in the V6. Maybe some enthusiasts will understand the difference, but the average buyer will not.


if it advertised 300hp, it would be approximately in line with japanese "gentleman's agreement" re: horsepower of 280PS similar to the german "gentleman's agreement" of 155mph max which only porsche opted out of.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Interesting...*

If Lexus really want to compete with the coming M3, they'd better come stronger than a 300HP 4.3 litre.

We'll see.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

gbelton said:


> If Lexus really want to compete with the coming M3, they'd better come stronger than a 300HP 4.3 litre.
> 
> We'll see.


the report seems to be messed up. IS500 would indicate a 5.0L engine. i don't recall lexus straying this name like bmw has. :dunno:

but if it's 300hp, then it's just the "advertised" horsepower which is really much more than that if it's japanese. notice that most japanese sport cars for some reason max out at only 280HP.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

AJAX said:


> I can't see sh*t... :dunno:


Ok, I attached them instead, sorry about that. Including the buck-toothed autoshow babe. 

And it's 420 hp guys, not 300.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Lexus Big Issue*



HW said:


> the report seems to be messed up. IS500 would indicate a 5.0L engine. i don't recall lexus straying this name like bmw has. :dunno:
> 
> but if it's 300hp, then it's just the "advertised" horsepower which is really much more than that if it's japanese. notice that most japanese sport cars for some reason max out at only 280HP.


You maybe on to something HW. I know the Japanese tend to stay away from the big V8 concept when it comes to their smaller cars... They are taking the 6 cylinder out to the max like you said.

I believe if they (Acura and Lexus) really want to compete HP wise they need to drop that big V8 in the chasis.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

gbelton said:


> You maybe on to something HW. I know the Japanese tend to stay away from the big V8 concept when it comes to their smaller cars... They are taking the 6 cylinder out to the max like you said.
> 
> I believe if they (*Acura* and Lexus) really want to compete HP wise they need to drop that big V8 in the chasis.


Acura needs a RWD platform before they can begin to compete. The TL/RL just don't cut it for the high end market.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

gbelton said:


> You maybe on to something HW. I know the Japanese tend to stay away from the big V8 concept when it comes to their smaller cars... They are taking the 6 cylinder out to the max like you said.
> 
> I believe if they (Acura and Lexus) really want to compete HP wise they need to drop that big V8 in the chasis.


btw, in japan, manufacturers have to pay additional taxes for producing engines with more than 4 cyclinders.

re: HP, see my previous comments about the "gentleman's agreement" among japanese manufacturers regarding max "advertised" horsepower.

i mean you don't really believe a 3500 lb car with only 280HP such as the skyline gtr v-spec ii nur will do nurburgring in 8min out of the box do you.  :rofl:

http://chrisnz.com/nissan-r34-gtr-mspec-nur/


----------

